# How do I configure the automount (amd.map) file for NFS?



## olav (Dec 22, 2010)

I have some hundred home folders that needs to be mounted on a server. They don't need to be active all the time, since most users only use it a few times each week. Is using amd a better solution than fstab?

How do I configure the amd.map file if I want to map

server:/tank/olav to /home/olav


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2010)

Why not mount the directory containing the home directories instead of mounting all home directories individually? That way you'll need one single static mount without all the overhead of amd mounting/unmounting on-demand (or lack thereof).


----------



## olav (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, you're right, that is much smarter.


----------

